# Look what I found at coop 2



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I was at my girlfriends house today and Bellina, the gold wyandotte, went missing. We looked everywhere. After a long search and talking to neighbors, I was in the backyard by myself kinda bummed she was missing. I heard a noise behind the shed, Bellina jumped out at me and just started to cackle long and hard. My girlfriend comes running out and we peeked behind the shed and there was her nest. Found 7 eggs. Largest one was 49 grams and smallest was 35 grams. We were jumping up and down all excited like two little kids on Easter. One of the eggs was still warm.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

That's cool right there !


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What a tease Bellina!  Glad all is well.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Okay then. Back in business.


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

What a great ending.... My kids and I just love finding eggs around the garden...


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Cheeky Bellina


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone, it was a great feeling. I even busted her Dad outside talking to the chickens. Plan to eat them for breakfast with my daughter.


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Good luck for these eggs!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

wow, well done.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

That's a big omelette !!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

The egg yolks were bright orange. I scrambled them and noticed they were very creamy, compared to the store bought eggs I by. My daughter thought I put cheese in them. We both enjoyed the eggs and looking forward to more!!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes mam.. With fresh eggs there's no comparison to store bought... taste texture health.. I haven't ate store bought eggs in many years.. Enjoy !!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I love it when you call me mam.......lol Bellina is laying in the shed now, since we took her eggs.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

The silver wyandotte is laying now!! Her eggs are white. Now, if only my bantams will lay for me....maybe spring?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Good Deal Lucille !!


----------



## livingmydream (Jul 2, 2012)

*Bellina*

Did she lay all 7 eggs??? Each of my chickens lay one egg per day! What a suprize for you!!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, but she was laying them and we did not know until we found the nest. The best part is when our little girls come in after school with the eggs for the day. I have two coops set up, one at my house filled with Booted Bantams. Coop 2 is at my best friends house with a laying flock we are trying to start. Bellina is laying an egg a day.


----------



## Chickadee (Oct 15, 2012)

That's great! Something similar happened to us recently when we thought one of our EE's had stopped laying. Then she went missing one day. Finally I found her in a flower pot, along with four eggs!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

The girls hanging out in the dirt on Thanksgiving. Also Bellina has slowed down in egg laying. Can't find Dorothy's (silver one) nest? I wonder if she is even laying??


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

more pics ..........


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Naughty girl.


----------



## mellie (Sep 15, 2012)

I just found my barred rock hen's first nest... In my hay barn. I was so thrilled, I heard her way up high... Found her between bales of hay. I think it was a duck nest she found. Two eggs were blue tinted and bad. Two eggs were good, but instead of brown eggs, they were cream/white... Can that be? Can their eggs be wrong color for the breed? 

Any help appreciated!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Sweet, finding eggs is always fun.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Happy Easter!


----------



## mellie (Sep 15, 2012)

mellie said:


> I just found my barred rock hen's first nest... In my hay barn. I was so thrilled, I heard her way up high... Found her between bales of hay. I think it was a duck nest she found. Two eggs were blue tinted and bad. Two eggs were good, but instead of brown eggs, they were cream/white... Can that be? Can their eggs be wrong color for the breed?
> 
> Any help appreciated!


Well, she has since started laying her eggs in the coop. Grateful for that... Climbing to the top of the hay barn isn't easy for an old lady. Lucy, my Norwegian Jearhorn? Has started laying creamy white eggs too... We just gotta talk Ethel into laying. She is the same age as Lucy, but she is an AMERICAUNA. OH, and Betty's eggs are brown... Those first two may have been duck eggs.


----------

